
Alphabet to Sell Terra Bella Satellite Unit to Planet, Talked with Climate Corp - kochb
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/25/google-satellite-planet/
======
Inconel
I'm not smart enough to understand these kind of deals fully, but I always
thought the Skybox acquisition made a ton of sense for Google. The Skybox
assets could possibly be used to improve consumer facing products like Maps,
while also being a self sustaining business providing mapping to enterprise
clients.

But what do I know.

